# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  La Junta de Andalucía destinará 1.765 millones hasta 2015 para depuración de aguas en 250 municipios

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
La Junta de Andalucía destinará 1.765 millones hasta 2015 para depuración de aguas en 250 municipios

Mie, 27 oct, 2010

Depuración, Destacados




El consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, ha dado cuenta de las de 300 obras de saneamiento y depuración declaradas en el día de ayer por el Consejo de Gobierno como de interés para la comunidad autónoma. Díaz Trillo ha valorado que, con la puesta en marcha de este ambicioso plan de inversión, Andalucía dará respuesta a la Directiva Marco de Agua de la Unión Europea, que obliga a los estados miembros a alcanzar el total de tratamiento de las aguas residuales en el horizonte de 2015.

Según ha expuesto el consejero, la ejecución de estas obras, contemplado expresamente en la Ley de Aguas de Andalucía vigente desde el pasado mes de agosto, supondrá una inversión total de 1.765 millones de euros y un empleo asociado de 28.400 puestos de trabajo.

El titular de Medio Ambiente ha explicado que las obras, fundamentalmente de construcción, adecuación y ampliación de estaciones depuradoras y colectores, elevarán el nivel de saneamiento de aguas en la comunidad autónoma desde el 90% actual de población servida al 100% que fija la norma europea. Una vez se ha alcanzado la correcta depuración en la práctica totalidad de los grandes núcleos urbanos, el plan para 2015 se dirigirá a completar el mapa de saneamiento sumando a los núcleos rurales dispersos que aún presentan deficiencias.

Díaz Trillo ha indicado que la depuración de las aguas residuales supone un paso crucial en la preservación de la calidad de los ecosistemas naturales. En este sentido, ha insistido en que la depuración de las aguas permite devolver a la naturaleza el agua utilizada, como mínimo, en las mismas condiciones de calidad, contribuyendo a mantener unos ecosistemas saludables, lo que redunda en beneficio del medio ambiente y en la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos. Además, el consejero ha insistido en que el agua depurada supone dar otro uso al agua ya utilizada, como el riego de parques, jardines o campos de golf, tal y como ya sucede en la provincia de Málaga, donde el 85% de sus campos de golf utiliza este sistema para el riego de los mismos, lo que supone alrededor de nueve hectómetros cúbicos al año.

El consejero ha recordado que los proyectos programados para los próximos cinco años se añadirán a las obras que, por valor de más de 993,8 millones invertidos por la Junta, han hecho posible que desde 1992 Andalucía pase del 28% al 90% de población residente en municipios con infraestructuras de depuración.

Igualmente, Díaz Trillo ha matizado que para la completa optimización de este plan de inversiones se ha previsto aplicar a cada territorio la solución técnica más eficiente: mayor eficacia al menor coste posible. En este sentido, ha resaltado el trabajo que la Consejería de Medio Ambiente está llevando a cabo a través del Plan de I+D de Tecnologías no Convencionales, y de manera especial a través de la construcción de la Planta Experimental de Carrión de los Céspedes, gestionada por la Fundación Centa (Centro de Nuevas tecnologías del Agua) desde 1999.

El consejero ha observado que la principal vía de financiación para llevar a cabo el plan procederá del canon de mejora de infraestructuras, establecido por la Ley de Aguas de acuerdo con el principio de recuperación de costes. Este canon, incluido en los precios por el uso del agua, tiene carácter finalista y se reinvierte en obras de construcción, ampliación y mejoras de obras de saneamiento, como ya sucede en otras comunidades autónomas, donde ya se ha implantado para trasladar el principio de la repercusión de los costes de las infraestructuras del agua.

Las mayores inversiones programadas corresponden a Málaga (390,1 millones de euros para 47 obras) Granada (373,04 millones para 69) y Almería (216, 95 para 38). Estas provincias, las que concentran las mayores necesidades al tener una población más dispersa que en el resto de Andalucía, son también las que acaparan más de la mitad del empleo total previsto, con 15.800 puestos de trabajo en su conjunto. El resto del plan de infraestructuras se reparte entre los 22 proyectos que se llevarán a cabo en la provincia de Cádiz (150,87 millones de euros); los 27 de Córdoba (106,6 millones); los 32 de Huelva (178,8 millones); los 37 de Jaén (164 millones), y los 28 de Sevilla (185,57).

En cuanto a las obras de mayor relevancia, en la provincia de Málaga destaca en el interior, la EDAR de Álora, Pizarra y sus núcleos, con una inversión de 11,4 millones de euros. Por otra parte, con las obras de construcción de la nueva EDAR de Arriate y sus colectores, además de los proyectos de EDAR y colectores de Benaoján y Montejaque (6,8 millones de euros), junto con la nueva EDAR de Ronda, se eliminará la contaminación del río Guadiaro.

En Granada se distinguen los proyectos de la agrupación de vertidos de Granada y sus núcleos (sur), cuya inversión estimada asciende a 35 millones de euros; la nueva EDAR y colectores de Albuñol, cuyo presupuesto asciende 2,5 millones de euros y la EDAR de Montefrío, con una inversión de 3 millones de euros.

En Almería sobresale la ampliación de la EDAR de El Bobar (10,5 millones), ya que con ella se completa la depuración de la capital y de los siete municipios del Bajo Andarax. También es remarcable la nueva EDAR de Huércal-Overa (7,9 millones) y la agrupación de vertidos de varios de sus núcleos, ya que de esta forma se evitará la contaminación del río Almanzora. Además, con la declaración de obra de interés de la EDAR en Mojácar y la agrupación de vertidos de Turre, Garrucha, Los Gallardos y Bédar (30 millones) se resuelven los problemas de depuración de una de las zonas más turísticas de la provincia, así como la afección al río Aguas.

En Cádiz, destacan en la zona del Campo de Gibraltar, debido a su alta densidad de población y a la cercanía al Parque Natural del Estrecho, las EDAR proyectadas en San Roque y Los Barrios, cuyo presupuesto estimado de ejecución es de 24 millones de euros, junto a la EDAR de Tarifa (8,6 millones). La depuración conjunta de las aguas residuales de la zona de La Janda-Litoral, en los términos municipales de Barbate y Vejer de la Frontera, dará respuesta a la depuración de los núcleos principales y sus pedanías, con la consiguiente repercusión en el Parque Natural de La Breña y Marismas de Barbate. En esta zona está prevista la construcción de la EDAR de Barbate-Zahara de los Atunes y Zahora-El Palmar-Los Caños (28,9 millones de euros). Finalmente, en la zona de la Sierra destacan las actuaciones de las EDAR de Benaocaz y Grazalema (4 millones de euros), por su ubicación en pleno Parque Natural de la Sierra de Grazalema y cuyos núcleos de población se sitúan en la cabecera de la cuenca del Guadalete, en un ámbito de alta sensibilidad ambiental e hidrológica.

En Córdoba se contempla el proyecto de agrupación de vertidos y nuevos colectores de Córdoba capital, que conseguirá conectar la barriada de Trassierra con la depuradora de Las Golondrinas (6 millones). Dentro de las actuaciones en núcleos mayores de 2.000 habitantes destaca la EDAR y nuevos colectores de la Carlota y sus núcleos, cuyo presupuesto estimado se estima en unos 6,3 millones de euros. Asimismo, se ha tenido en cuenta la agrupación de vertidos y EDAR de Almodóvar-Posadas, con una inversión estimada superior a los 10 millones de euros.

La primera de las actuaciones a reseñar de la provincia de Huelva es la ampliación de la EDAR de Matalascañas, tanto por la inversión prevista (25 millones) como por la importancia de su ubicación, en pleno corazón de Doñana. También resalta por su ubicación las obras declaradas de interés general de El Campillo, Minas de Riotinto, Campofrío y Nerva que vierten al río Tinto, cuyo paisaje ha sido declarado por la Junta como protegido por su singularidad. Por último, son igualmente destacables las actuaciones previstas en el entorno del Parque Natural de Sierra de Aracena y Pico de Aroche, en especial la EDAR y colectores de Almonaster la Real y sus núcleos, y la de Jabugo, Castaño del Robledo e Hinojales.

En Jaén destaca la construcción y agrupación de vertidos de la EDAR de Úbeda (12 millones de euros). En la vega del Guadalimar, los proyectos de construcción de la EDAR y colectores en Castellar y Santiesteban del Puerto (4,7 millones), términos con amplias zonas naturales. En la misma zona también se proyectan las nuevas EDAR de Rus y Canena (5,6 millones). Por otra parte, destacan las obras de Sabiote (3 millones) así como la EDAR y colectores de Arjona (8,6 millones).

Por último, en Sevilla se significan las EDAR y nuevos colectores de Lora del Río y Peñaflor, cuya inversión se estima en 5,8 millones de euros. También los nuevos proyectos de Villaverde del Río y Burguillos, cuyas nuevas EDAR supondrán una inversión aproximada superior a los 10 millones de euros.

Fuente.- Junta de Andalucía

----------

